# Foto Fest 2015 Mk. V



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 1, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2015)

love it, nice opening shot!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice one !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 3, 2015)

Call me a fool or whatever but I have posted twice in the Mk. IV thread when I should have been here in MK. V. In order to get back on pace here are two more pics for your viewing pleasure. Due to the over site stated I had expected some kind of comment from somebody, somewhere on this MB advising me that the two brain cells that I still have have not been in contact with one another.











Now THIS post will be the last one in this section till I return from my vacation mentioned in the MK. IV thread earlier this morning.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2015)

Good stuff Jeff. I presume the last pic is a USAF Beer Truck !
Now, write 'R' on the back of your right hand, and 'L' on the back of your left hand, and introduce them to each other !!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 12, 2015)

Home safe and sound from Panama!

Something a bit different, caught this one last night as we climbed out of Varadaro Cuba on the last leg home.






Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 12, 2015)

If ya hafta ask what it is then there aint no hope for ya!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 13, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2015)

Beaut shot of a big brute !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 14, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2015)

And a great shot of a big beaut !


----------



## rochie (Sep 14, 2015)

Very nice Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 15, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2015)

Great stuff!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice angle.


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2015)

It is, nice one Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 16, 2015)

With the BoB show this weekend I thought this might be appropriate. Not correct in Mk for the time period but its the best I can do.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2015)

good one, but err shouldnt you be at the airport ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 16, 2015)

rochie said:


> good one, but err shouldnt you be at the airport ?



I don't mind hanging around the airport for a bit but I don't fly till 22:00 hrs local time ( 03:00 UK ). I still have a few domestic tasks to take care of! I have to pick up my grand-daughter from school today and I do not want to miss out on a visit from her seeing as I didn't see her last week.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2015)

At my present rate of 'having an early night', I'll probably be getting to bed when you're taking off !
Have a good time with your grand-daughter Jeff, and I hope you have a good flight - we've turned off the missile-guidance radar, so you should get in OK! 
See you on Sunday.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 13, 2015)

I guess I should get this thread started up again so here we go!









Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice one Jeff !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 14, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 15, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow ! Shiny Stang !


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2015)

very Shiny!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 16, 2015)

Fat Albert climb out after takeoff from a cloudy Thunder Over Michigan 2015.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2015)

Nice !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 17, 2015)

Excellent photos Jeff, thanks for sharing them sir!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 18, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2015)

COOL!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 19, 2015)

Part of the Kermit Weeks collection in Polk City Florida.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2015)

Ex- Swiss example ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 19, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Ex- Swiss example ?



Yep. The little sign advises same but I don't know if it will be readable off this resized photo. Clearly readable on the original. Powered by a Goblin engine. The stencilling on the airframe is in both French and German.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2015)

Powered by a Goblin, not clockwork ?
I've got me coat ............................ 
There were a number of ex-Swiss Vampires at Cranfield in the mid to late 1980's, and I think at least one is still airworthy, at Coventry (?).


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 20, 2015)

A very wet touchdown for this Tigermoth. Lots of cleaning up the underside followed shutdown.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Oct 20, 2015)

Nicely captured Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2015)

I agree with Karl - nice shot. But someone had to lie on their back and get dirty later !


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 21, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2015)

Like a Pigeon folding its wings - great shot !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 23, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2015)

It sure is - but what's that bright blue stuff in the background ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 24, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2015)

It lives again !
Shame the Duxford example was lost at 'Legends' a couple of years back.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2015)

real nice jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 25, 2015)

Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 26, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 27, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice one !


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2015)

cool.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 30, 2015)

Putting the statement ' any landing you can walk away from is a good one" to the test. ( The pilot did walk away from this )






Engine trouble lead to a dead stick landing attempt. The pilot had to pull up over the trees behind the cornfield to make the field. In doing so he stalled the aircraft and prematurely harvested some corn.


Here she is in better times.







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow, he was lucky


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2015)

Yep...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2015)

He sure was lucky, and well captured Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2015)

Yikes he was lucky.

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 31, 2015)

Lets finish off the Mk. V thread with a mix eras although there is not as much separation between the two aircraft types in terms of construction as one may think. This Mitchell was built in 1945 I believe and the Tutors, IIRC started rolling of the line in 1963 so we are looking at as little as 15 years to about 20 max.






Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2015)

Good shot Jeff!


----------

